
German Business Leaders Praise U.S. Economic Policies at Davos - ivancdg
http://m.spiegel.de/international/world/selfies-with-trump-german-business-leaders-praise-american-tax-policies-a-1192013.html
======
eesmith
Capitalists like Trump. Marx was right. Film at 11.

